# We pulled off a tom double: VIDEO



## BMCBryce (Sep 6, 2012)

Here is a link to a video I put together. We were hunting in Southern Utah near Bryce Canyon area. It was an awesome hunt that turned out to be a great adventure.

Click here to watch the video:





Enjoy,

Bryce


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Sweet video! Got me pumped for the general hunt. Nice work!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

good video! my brother and I were able to pull off a double last year, but we were using our shotguns. We got it on his Go Pro, but he's got it locked away somewhere and left on a mission.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Nice video.


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

Nice! That area looks familiar. Can't wait.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Cool video - thanks for sharing!


----------



## BMCBryce (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you all. It was a lot of fun to be hunting in such a beautiful part of the state with one of my best friends. This time of year, the woods are really coming alive. The birds seem to be more vocal than ever and the grasp of winter is slipping (although, this year, winter was barley hanging on at all).

My 12 year old son Isaac drew a LE turkey tag too, but for the central unit. When I got home from my hunt, that become priority number one. We hit it pretty hard several days. I was even able to convince my wife that skipping school for a couple of days was in his best interest. After several close calls and plenty of birds called in, he became a bit more serious that we get a bird killed. He told me that he was now willing to kill a Jake if we should get the chance.

We got the chance. There were two days left in the hunt and we found our way back out into the woods. Right off the bat we had birds responding to our calls and moving in. Long story short, he killed a Jake at 20 yards. I wasn't able to film it, as I got pinned down by some hens and wasn't able to move an inch, which was a bummer. I only have pictures. It was an absolute blast and we were both beyond thrilled! By the way, we love to eat them almost as much as we love to hunt them!

Bryce


----------



## BMCBryce (Sep 6, 2012)

I forgot these pictures too. We like to grill the breast meat with a simple marinade. The legs however, take a bit more prep and care. They have such a delicious flavor but can be very tough, so they need time. I made turkey legs with black beans on a bed of rice meal for me and my sons and there was not a scrap left. Pure protein!

Bryce


----------



## muleymadness (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice video clip, looks fun.


----------

